# Anyone in Guadalajara available for a beer?



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi - I'm going to be in GDL October 2 for 5 nights and wonder if anyone is interested in getting together for a beer (I'll buy as long as there are fewer than 3 of you!) I live in Vancouver but have started the process of looking over a number of Mexican cities with an eye to longer term living in the next few years.

I know DF quite well but of course GDL has been recommended so I want to start spending some time there as well.

If there is anyone who's been living in the city and can talk with me about pros and cons over a couple of beers, that would be great.

Send me a note here < snip>

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

If your into craft beer try out Cerveza Minerva and if you do let me know how it was. Can't wait for my next trip to Guad.

Cervecería Minerva


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FoxIslander said:


> If your into craft beer try out Cerveza Minerva and if you do let me know how it was. Can't wait for my next trip to Guad.
> 
> Cervecería Minerva


Minerva makes four flavors now. I have only tried their Stout. It is very similar to a Sierra Nevada Stout. Good, but not in a class with Guiness Stout or London Porter in my opinion. I like the really rich stouts and porters.


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Minerva makes four flavors now. I have only tried their Stout. It is very similar to a Sierra Nevada Stout. Good, but not in a class with Guiness Stout or London Porter in my opinion. I like the really rich stouts and porters.


I'm more into IPA's...I heard Minerva have a double IPA aged in tequila barrels. Might have been a seasonal though. I'm just happy Mexico is getting some craft brews going.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, I am not actually in Guadalajara; I am a couple of hours south, in Colima. I don't know if you have any interest at all in this particular part of Mexico but, if you do, and you want to come down here, I would love to have a beer and talk about life here.


----------

